# Hey guys... I am hoping you can help me understand the picture difference...



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all...

First, I would ask that we not make this a LCD vs. Plasma thread... It is what it is...

My buddy owns the following:


Panasonic TH-50PX60U (3 years old)
Panasonic TC-50PU1 (Brand new)
We put them RIGHT NEXT to each other, with identical connections and identical pictures, and the 60U looked a MILLION times better than the brand new PU1 (and his 60U is 3 years old!!!)... I assume there is some sort of specification difference between the two sets, but for the life of me I can't find the specifications on the 60U on the net...

Can anyone find the specifications to these two sets, and more importantly what difference between the two specifications is causing this very obvious difference???

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The TC-P50U1 gets some bad comments here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1144160

Here's the specs on the older set: http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-...u/4507-6482_7-31787807.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The difference is likely not due to specs, but due to video settings and proper calibration. 

How has your friend optimized each TV's video settings? Proper ISF-certified calibration is the best approach, but using a good video calibration DVD, such as Avia or Digital Video Essentials, can make a big difference.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/panasonic-th-50px60u/4507-6482_7-31787807.html

"I think" the other is really this one:

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...-P50U1.S_11002_7000000000000005702#tabsection

Anyway one question you should ask/look at is: what are the settings for each TV?
Showrooms have been known to tweak them to favor one make/model over an other.
Do the right "cal" to each and then compare.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Well since they are both Panasonic televisions, they have similar video settings. They are:

Standard
Vivid
Cinema
Custom

Both on the SAME mode, the 60U is a zillion times better. 

Should you have to calibrate a brand new, out of the box television???


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Is this what your looking for?

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-electronics/support/Televisions/Plasma-TVs/model.TH-50PX60U

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well since they are both Panasonic televisions, they have similar video settings. They are:
> 
> Standard
> Vivid
> ...


Oh yes!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, well I will look at the calibration option, but do you guys see anything in the specifications that would explain why the 60U looks so much better????


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, well I will look at the calibration option, but do you guys see anything in the specifications that would explain why the 60U looks so much better????


After reading the comments on AVS, I think it may be the new set is not as good.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Well since they are both Panasonic televisions, they have similar video settings. They are:
> 
> Standard
> Vivid
> ...


Absolutely yes, you should calibrate a new TV (actually, you should calibrate it after 100 hours of use - or recalibrate at that time). Not only that, but two identical TV's will have a different image quality right out of the box. In other words, you could have put two 50PU1's next to each other and one could have looked better than the other. That's why you can't just use someone else calibration numbers to calibrate your set (although it might be better than "out of the box" and can provide a better starting point).


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice...

One more question...

The difference between the two TVs in the same mode is mainly brightness. The 60U is a million times brighter...

the 60U is a bit more crisp as well, but I could attribute that to the calibration, but the brightness is off by a few orders of magnitude EASILY.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have to tweak every TV before I'm happy.
Brightness has a lot to do with the lighting in the room too.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well since they are both Panasonic televisions, they have similar video settings. They are:
> 
> Standard
> Vivid
> ...


Generally out oft he box the settings are the worst they will ever be for a set...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> One more question...
> 
> ...


Turn down all brightness and contrast settings out of the box, and generally you will immediately have an improved picture. Most manufactures blast everything at full power out of the box so that in a show room the tv will stand out more where there is such a huge amount of light, more than you'd ever have in your home.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It might be worth noting too that even same-named settings (Vivid for example) on a single manufacturer might actually be differently calibrated across models.

In other words... Vivid on TV A is not necessarily the same brightness/contrast/color/etc as Vivid on TV B.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It might be worth noting too that even same-named settings (Vivid for example) on a single manufacturer might actually be differently calibrated across models.
> 
> In other words... Vivid on TV A is not necessarily the same brightness/contrast/color/etc as Vivid on TV B.


 Having worked for a display manufacturer.... I have to ask.... Do you really think the display undergoes a real picture calibration prior to packing and shipment?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I totally agree....get the sets out of "torch mode" and give them both their best chance to put up a good picture. You won't regret the effort.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Having worked for a display manufacturer.... I have to ask.... Do you really think the display undergoes a real picture calibration prior to packing and shipment?


I am not sure if that question is directed toward me, or Stewart (since you quoted him), but if you are asking me, my answer is:

I had no idea that you could calibrate a TV, or that such an action was even necessary. I took it for granted that TVs were just right, magically when you got it.

All new news to me, so obviously I appreciate the education.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't forget to calibrate your remote also. Can never be too calibrated. :hurah:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Having worked for a display manufacturer.... I have to ask.... Do you really think the display undergoes a real picture calibration prior to packing and shipment?


Perhaps calibrated was the wrong word for Stewart to use, but his point is true: the same TV with the same picture mode can produce a different picture straight from the factory.



RobertE said:


> Don't forget to calibrate your remote also. Can never be too calibrated. :hurah:


:hurah::lol: Very nice.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Having worked for a display manufacturer.... I have to ask.... Do you really think the display undergoes a real picture calibration prior to packing and shipment?


Probably depends upon how you define calibrated...

They'd almost have to calibrate to something otherwise every TV would go out with different settings.

To my way of thinking... everything does get calibrated in the factory... it's just calibrated to some not-necessarily-real-world-optimum level that they decided to do before shipping.

Consumers, then, need to do a real-world calibration for optimal performance of the TV once they have it at home.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Don't forget to calibrate your remote also. Can never be too calibrated. :hurah:


Oh Man. :nono2:

!rolling


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I would get a copy of HD Digital Video essentials on Blu-Ray ($15 last time I checked Amazon) and put both sets through those calibration procedures and then compare them. You can also do some calibration with the THX screens on some Disney BDs but I prefer DVE because it includes a color filter to help setup color and tint.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I would wait a few weeks before making a judgement. Every new plaza I bought came to life after two or three weeks of use.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Rabushka said:


> I would wait a few weeks before making a judgement. Every new plaza I bought came to life after two or three weeks of use.


No doubt there is a break-in period for them, doesn't mean you can't adjust them now and then again later though!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It makes me wonder if the sets have some sort of built-in circuitry to reduce brightness since plasma screens are more more susceptible to phosphor burn early in their lifespans. Maybe there is some sort of built-in program that overrides brightness to lower levels when the set is new, then gradually increases it as the set ages. I know car manufacturers do things like this with transmissions, such as limiting redline for the first 10K miles. Just a thought...


----------

